# Barista Express doesnt stop extracting



## gogoplata123 (Dec 20, 2018)

I have had the Barista Express for about 2.5 years. Recently I have had issues with the extraction. It continues to extract my coffee fully and it wont stop until there's no water left in the machine.

I have descaled the machine and back washed it. I have used different grinds and beans and the issue is still occurring. It is possible to stop it manually with the button.

Anyone have any idea what is going on?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

From your description the flow meter is faulty and needs replacement.


----------

